# Ball chronometer manufacture caliber



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Anybody seen this posted a moment ago on Ball's facebook? Hope the link worked. I'm quite shocked by this at this time, yet extremely excited to see what it's all about. What do y'all think?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155326238313924


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

paintingtiger said:


> Anybody seen this posted a moment ago on Ball's facebook? Hope the link worked. I'm quite shocked by this at this time, yet extremely excited to see what it's all about. What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting. I wonder if they are getting the 80 hour power reserve out of one barrel or two...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

Hmm... Is this what it's all about. Clear stock of ETA movements. Clear stock past watches. In preparation for this ? 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

Hmmmm..........


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

Can I get one put in my Cleveland Express.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Sounds intriguing... I was not expecting this from Ball.


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

They just responded to my comment on Facebook...










I think their vph number is incorrect though. Haven't seen a 4Hz movement beating 200vph less than 28,800.

Looks like a Kif shock absorber rather than Incabloc based on the picture (still learning my way about the parts in a movement).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

I like the RR, big and distinct. 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

Looks like a no-nonsense 3 hand movement to me. To take on the 2824 and SW200.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm no expert in movements but it looks nice to me. Very exciting stuff! Can't wait to see what watch they put it in.


----------



## terexac350 (Aug 13, 2017)

I imagine that this will be manufactured by the mysterious Patrick labs, it's probably made by one of the Swiss outsource companies that for a small stake in the company allow you to cut your name on the plate which is not uncommon in the industry as Bremont found out when they tried to pass one off as their own in house. If they equip all their new watches with this movement it may be a double edged sword, as service and repair time may be substantially extended.

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## michael8238 (Sep 13, 2015)

They claim it will be completely made in house, which I don't really believe---it will be much more reasonable to outsource it like what Oris did.
Personally I can't say it's a good looking movement, but it's certainly interesting to see an 'in-house' movement at Ball's segment regardless the look & decoration---at least I hope they stay in their current segment.
I really hope they don't jack up the price because they will be facing some serious competition against companies like Tudor and Nomos.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

80 hours is cool. A number of semi-affordable watches in the swatch group offers this, but the bph was reduced to 21600. Not so with ball.
agree that it looks a little industrial. Will be interesting to find out more.


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

Saw in Facebook response to a comment to someone: Dear Troy Gorrell, our next step is accuracy within +2 seconds per day. Faithfully yours, Jennifer

Lovely! 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

surfuz said:


> Saw in Facebook response to a comment to someone: Dear Troy Gorrell, our next step is accuracy within +2 seconds per day. Faithfully yours, Jennifer
> 
> Lovely!
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Sounds like they are targeting Rolex's +/-2s/day now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terexac350 (Aug 13, 2017)

bmfang said:


> Sounds like they are targeting Rolex's +/-2s/day now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't put too much stock in Jennifer, she also stated that after COSC certification their next goal is Ball RR Standard, LOL , by the way the trademark " Ball Official RR Standard" is not owned by Ball watch SA it's owned by believe it or not the "Teddy bear group limited"









Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

This is filed under watches and clocks, seems to be squatter? 

Good catch.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

Several teaser pics on this. Seems to be a defining moment for Ball.

I really hope they update their website at the same time. A number of new models are not reflected.









So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

surfuz said:


> Several teaser pics on this. Seems to be a defining moment for Ball.
> 
> I really hope they update their website at the same time. A number of new models are not reflected.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to get a proper look at this thing!


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

The case is remarkably svelte by the standards of my NEDU. The dial design will be what interests me or otherwise. That plus more info about the movement itself. Are they building in antimagnetic properties via the hairspring material in addition to the use of the soft iron cage or mumetal in the case? Things like that. Because to be honest, there isn’t much else apart from the use of tritium tubes that is a defining feature of a Ball. I’m more interested in Tudor and Breitling models these days than Ball...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

I can imagine that they will introduce variants with Special antishock properties etc.
Looks and preorder price will be important - Balls preorders are a lot cheaper than buying a Tudor or Breitling, though of course with less wide brand recognition.


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

With Tudor, the balance spring in their in-house manufacture movements is antimagnetic already without the need for any soft iron casing, so my next Swiss watch is likely to be a Tudor )or a HAQ Breitling; GS HAQ are too dressy).

I’d rather have name brand recognition in the event I end up selling as over here in Australia, Ball’s profile is becoming less prominent.

One AD has shifted Ball off the top window rack to the middle rack which always gets covered up with posters so they hardly get noticed by potential buyers. No sense in having a great quality product that doesn’t sell because your sales staff don’t bother promoting in store.

Also doesn’t help that Ball’s presence is limited to a section of a window display when other brands like Oris, Tag, Rado, Raymond Weil, Longines and Tissot have massive counters inside the store.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

There are pictures of Ball in house movement from several years ago which looks different from what was provided now.

Taken from aBlogtoWatch:









So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

+2 to -2 seconds a day. My omega Speedy has been running for has been running for six days strait and is -1 second as of today. Now that’s accuracy.


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

The watch is officially out! Have a look at the Ball online sales page and you can see the Engineer M Challenger. At first glance I like it, although could do without the date placement. I love having the 3,6,9 and 12 all there. Great balance. What do you all think?


----------



## terexac350 (Aug 13, 2017)

paintingtiger said:


> The watch is officially out! Have a look at the Ball online sales page and you can see the Engineer M Challenger. At first glance I like it, although could do without the date placement. I love having the 3,6,9 and 12 all there. Great balance. What do you all think?


That's one underwhelming looking watch.

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice universal Explorer-style watch. 40mm blue looks attractive. I find the 80POWERHRS on the dial unnecessary.


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

terexac350 said:


> paintingtiger said:
> 
> 
> > The watch is officially out! Have a look at the Ball online sales page and you can see the Engineer M Challenger. At first glance I like it, although could do without the date placement. I love having the 3,6,9 and 12 all there. Great balance. What do you all think?
> ...


Disagree. One of the best engineer dials I've seen.


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

Some observations:

Engineer Master is a new series. If not wrong, this is the only engineer with transparent caseback.

Delivery date is next year June. This is relatively longer than the usual preorders.


Engraving only accommodate 11 characters, not the usual 13. Think this is due to the transparent caseback. 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## michael8238 (Sep 13, 2015)

I too found the blue dial quite attractive.
The price is certainly very very good for an in-house movement.


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

Grey looks good to me, especially when I dun have any grey Balls.

Asked about the caseback and they gave me below pic.









So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## KiwiWomble (Sep 13, 2012)

I like it but the last few balls have just had too many indices !


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

From Ball FB page:









So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Everything looks terrific, apart from the dial. Ball have wonderful casework and bracelets for the price, and an 80 hour, 4 Hz, modern in-house movement to boot for $1,799 (on bracelet)? Man, I wish I liked the dials.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

omeglycine said:


> Everything looks terrific, apart from the dial. Ball have wonderful casework and bracelets for the price, and an 80 hour, 4 Hz, modern in-house movement to boot for $1,799 (on bracelet)? Man, I wish I liked the dials.


+1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

I wish they would put it in the Cleveland Experss.


----------



## Moonlighting (Aug 6, 2015)

While this first iteration of their in-house movement watch doesn't excite me too much, I am looking forward to seeing what else they put it into. How about a classically styled Trainmaster...


----------

